# Orderd my lathe



## JJWheeler (Mar 10, 2013)

So after hours of research on websites and this forum I went with Matt at Quality Machine Tools. He's been great to deal with. I wanted a machine with a large spindle bore so I went 
with the PM1440E-LB Lathe. Should be at Matts next couple of days, maybe here by the end of the week. The info onn this site has been very helpfull!! More to come once I get the machine.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats! What model did you get exactly? I'm not familiar with a PM1440E-LB. Only lathe with the LB designation that I'm aware of is the PM1127VF-LB. Since you mentioned large bore, did you mean a PM1440B or PM1440BV?

Either way, it should be a very nice machine. I wish I could accomodate a 14x! Please post pictures of it when you receive it if you can. We love photos here.


----------



## JJWheeler (Mar 10, 2013)

Its really close to the PM1440B. The main diff is the speed range, the B is 40-1800 and the E is 70-2000. The E is $500 less so I'm gonna get a VFD and a 3 phase motor later to be able control speed
and slow it down. Matt told me about this and I can do it for under $400. Should be a nice feature to add later on.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 10, 2013)

If you need help w the VFD, I just converted mine.  Easy!  In the section on Import Lathes, look up VFD conversion on PM1236 (or some title along those lines).

Don't know if you've been reading my PM how-to's but I've also got a thread on how to true-up the D1 backplates and set your chucks right.


Ray




JJWheeler said:


> Its really close to the PM1440B. The main diff is the speed range, the B is 40-1800 and the E is 70-2000. The E is $500 less so I'm gonna get a VFD and a 3 phase motor later to be able control speed
> and slow it down. Matt told me about this and I can do it for under $400. Should be a nice feature to add later on.


----------



## JJWheeler (Mar 11, 2013)

I have read some of your post Ray, great information. This is my first lathe of this size, the machines I've used in the past were my friends and they were already set-up so I'll be using alot of 
the info on this site to help me out. I have no real formal schooling or training so this info really helps, I'll take you up on the VFD help when I get ready. How do ya like it on your machine?


Jeff


----------



## Ray C (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the VFD but wish to say, it is by no means necessary to go 3 Phase.  The stock single phase motor is very good quality and functions just fine.

Also, there are different schools of thought on this but, by my logic, the VFD only helps tweak the frequence up/down 5Hz to optimize a cut.  I still use all the manual gear change settings.  Sometimes you can hear the sound of a good cut and tweaking helps.  AC and DC motors have entirely different torque characteristics.  AC motors of this type produce their torque at rated RPM (DC produce most torque at low RPM) and thus, I usually only tweak between 55 and 60 Hz.

Also, I admit this is purely personal satisfaction but, I just love the theory behind 3 phase.  The whole reason it exists at all goes back to the pioneering days of power generation and distribution and it all ties back to less vibration at both the generation side and load side.  That was the sole purpose of it's invention and later, mathematicians and engineers discovered there finally existed a mechanical application to use imaginary numbers (see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imaginary_number) and after 500+ years, imaginary numbers had a home and purpose.



Ray





JJWheeler said:


> I have read some of your post Ray, great information. This is my first lathe of this size, the machines I've used in the past were my friends and they were already set-up so I'll be using alot of
> the info on this site to help me out. I have no real formal schooling or training so this info really helps, I'll take you up on the VFD help when I get ready. How do ya like it on your machine?
> 
> 
> Jeff


----------



## JJWheeler (Mar 11, 2013)

Lots of great info to digest, I don't know alot about motors so it's alot of help, thanks again. This is something I'm not doing right away so I've got time to think about it. Any suggestions on a parting tool
for stainless steel tube and round bar up to 2" diameter? The machine comes with series 200 QCTP. Right now I have HSS parting tools.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 11, 2013)

For tube, the normal cutter that comes with the QCTP should do just fine.  If you're new to parting, you might want to read some of the existing threads for tips & pointers.

I've always wondered about carbide parting tips so if you go that route, be sure to clue us all in.


Ray



JJWheeler said:


> Lots of great info to digest, I don't know alot about motors so it's alot of help, thanks again. This is something I'm not doing right away so I've got time to think about it. Any suggestions on a parting tool
> for stainless steel tube and round bar up to 2" diameter? The machine comes with series 200 QCTP. Right now I have HSS parting tools.


----------

